# any one haves info and pictures of nevil cycles bikes



## frodoentoby (Mar 6, 2004)

anyone have pictures and info on nevil cycles
hope to see some soon 


greetz ricardo


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

I know a guy (also Dutch) how had 3 of them. All broke. All were made from the Aermet 100 steelalloy. It proved to be too brittle and they all fractured. He made himself a kind of bracket to keep the crack pulled together, but he didn't ride it not very often afterwards. I will see weither I can make some pictures of those frames.

There have been at least 2 tests of Nevil's work in the MBA. One Ti/Alu/Carbon Dalih Lama Full suspension rig with Campa drivetrain and other chi-chi goodies... and one of a younger FS design.

I recall a 3th test of a hardtail... it was more of a trialsbikes I believe... not sure...


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

I think the trial type bike was the one having campa parts. It was a pre-freeride hardtail something bike I think. Made for wood enduro expedition or what freeriding was called before 97.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nevil Devil*

That woods bike was the Devil model. Super short chainstays, something under 16", but just under. Very long , low to the ground top tube, with a high BB. Dirt Rag tested one and said it was good but sketchy on down hill rides. Just saw a frameset foy sale on e-bay 'bout a week ago. C'mon! Someone has to have a pic!


----------



## A:42 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Nevil Cork, I was wondering when he would come up*

Nevil Cork was quite a character, I had 2 Nevil Devils Still have 1. 
Had a custom Trials bike (mod) made for a friend of mine in NYC who probably still has it (I think Nevil made a small production run based on those specs). 
Went to Visit Nevil in his trailer in Vilas NC and saw the birthplace of Nevils and could probably go a long way towards explaining why they all (those that were ridden) broke. 
I probably still have all of his marketing literature (such as it was) from Circe 1994.

So what do you wanna know?
Chainstays 15 7/8"
TT Super long with (in the world according to Nevil) Super long, painfully low, stems.
Did they push the front end? Does a bear&#8230;well you know, in the woods.
Did they wheelie? Oh hell yeah.
Did they break? Yup with alarming regularity. Nevil was not exactly a craftsman, and the leaky plywood dirt floor shack where he built the frames only added to the challenge.

What Nevil did have was a winning personality, a very different take on frame geometry, a knack for promotion, and somehow became a quasi darling of MBA for a couple of years.

I can provide Pictures of the Nevil I still have. About the only real cool detail was the plate he welded into the drive side chainstay where he cut the tube for clearance and chain suck protection, and the graphics. 
The other Nevil is in a friend of mines possession and might possibly be available for the right offer (not outrageous just worth his while to deal with the agro of box and ship. or much better yet pick it up, it is located in upper Westchester NY). 
And the Fat Tire Mod Trials Nevil is in NYC built up with such cool things as Bullseye 151 mm cranks and other assorted period artifacts. That would take a very serious offer, but I am sure it could be had.
I will try to get the camera out when I get home


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Were the Nevil Devils made out of AerMet?
If so, that could be the cause of some of the breakages. I knew a guy who raced XC on Arrow Racing's AerMet steel hardtails, and every one of them ended up cracking. He weighed around 145-150 and rode very, very fast- but smoothly. They all just ended up with cracks at the welds.


----------



## A:42 (Jan 6, 2004)

*True Temper*

And probably PatCo for the stays.
The idea of Nevil working with AerMet is pretty scary. 
I loved when MBA praised him for painting his Ti suspension bike when the fashion was raw. The real reason he painted the Ti frame was it looked like a rainbow from contaminated welds.

Nevil was unafraid to push forward with cutting edge tubing, probably because he owned nothing. The trailer he lived in was a loaner and there were no real assets for the liability lawyers to go after. It was a scary time in mountain biking with many people getting hurt from catastrophic failures of untested parts.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

I've only seen one Nevil, ever, and its welds and paint job actually looked OK, although I wasn't exactly scouring the bike for details.
What sounds even scarier (although not at all surprising) is that MBA couldn't see throught the real reason for painting the frame. 
When did Nevil step out of the framebuilding biz?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Reading the prior posts, makes me even more eager to make the pictures of those Nevil's my buddy has, which are broken too, as I told.

The reputres are all in welded area's and was the problem with virtually every AerMet tubed frame. I believe Arrow still has a few sets left and if you are willing to pay a lot and risk a lot too, he still will weld up a AerMet frame.

I know these dutch Nevil's were ordered in the time that every international communication with Nevil went through ordinary mail. I believe he still has the original request mail at home. Will see what I can dig up.


----------



## A:42 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Nevil Pics*

Provided it worked.
This is an extremely small frame I had made for my wife in @94. it is supposed to be made from True Temper and be a sub 4 lb "superlight". Actually it weighed in at @ 4.5+lb.
But she loved the handling (very short legs with a surprisingly long torso) and it had the requisite standover height. Job well done and no complaints about it and it is NOT Broken, she rode it very smoothly and is very light. 
My Devil did break after I sold it and was fixed several times by the new owner.
I will get better/ more shots later next week if any body wants them.


----------



## A:42 (Jan 6, 2004)

*1 more with some parts*

Here is one when we half heartedly tried to build it up to ride before her Steelman showed up.
That is a 34 Tooth with a Spot bash guard, and 2.1 Motoraptors, to give you some idea of how short those chainstays really are.
Specs off the top of my head
Stand over is @24.5
TT @ 22"
CS @ 15.75


----------



## kkst (Feb 22, 2005)

I think I now own the Nevil Trials bike that A:42 is talking about. If anyone is interested, I can post some pics.


----------



## moonter (Oct 14, 2004)

kkst said:


> I think I now own the Nevil Trials bike that A:42 is talking about. If anyone is interested, I can post some pics.


Go for it. I, for one, would be interested in seeing it.

Gary


----------



## A:42 (Jan 6, 2004)

*A nevil still in service (Ok back in service)*

Here is the Nevil Devil 10+ years old and giving my oldest daughter good service.
It gets ridden regularly at Dupont SF and is nice and light for what it is. The only problem is now my other daughter thinks she is going to "inherit"� my wife's Steelman (not a chance).

I would love to see the trials bike. I am not sure I could positively ID the bike but I can give it a shot.


----------



## kkst (Feb 22, 2005)

A:42 said:


> Here is the Nevil Devil 10+ years old and giving my oldest daughter good service.
> It gets ridden regularly at Dupont SF and is nice and light for what it is. The only problem is now my other daughter thinks she is going to "inherit"� my wife's Steelman (not a chance).
> 
> I would love to see the trials bike. I am not sure I could positively ID the bike but I can give it a shot.


I don't think it is the same one since mine is red, but I will get around to posting a few shots.


----------



## kkst (Feb 22, 2005)

*Nevil Mod Trials Bike*

Here it is...I think its really cool.


----------



## A:42 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Fear the stem*

Though I did not break my bike, the custom stem he made me did break very early on.

You have been warned


----------



## dzweifler (Nov 23, 2005)

A:42 said:


> Though I did not break my bike, the custom stem he made me did break very early on.
> 
> You have been warned


I live in NYC and recently purchased a Nevil bike off Craigs list. This is a road bike with a distinctive psychedelic flame pattern on a sky blue field. It has the Nevil name and logo on the frame.

I haven't seen anything on Nevil road bikes - only MTBs.

It seems like a nice, light bike and I've put a lot of miles on it... I'm a little scared to read that these frames have the tendency to crack... Just curious if anyone knows anything about this bike. Thanks.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

dzweifler said:


> I live in NYC and recently purchased a Nevil bike off Craigs list. This is a road bike with a distinctive psychedelic flame pattern on a sky blue field. It has the Nevil name and logo on the frame.
> 
> I haven't seen anything on Nevil road bikes - only MTBs.
> 
> It seems like a nice, light bike and I've put a lot of miles on it... I'm a little scared to read that these frames have the tendency to crack... Just curious if anyone knows anything about this bike. Thanks.


Only be scared if its made from AerMet100... than it will crack eventually...


----------



## th_boone (Nov 26, 2005)

*Here is mine...*

have owned this bike since 1996-97. I was in the process of purchasing one from Neville Cork in Western NC (Vilas). However, I picked this one up off the floor of Magic Cycles in Boone, NC. I have ridden and raced this frame, with no problems. The geometry is incredible, but only if you like technical trails and riding. Neville was a great guy, he even hosted a trials comp at his house one time. He finally, I believe, took a higher paying job. This bike maybe going to a new home soon! Thanks for checkin' it out.

C:\Documents and Settings\Adam\My Documents\My Pictures\2005_10_27\IMG_0115.JPG

I cannot get the picture to upload, any ideas!


----------



## dzweifler (Nov 23, 2005)

*Nevil Aermet Road Bike?*

Is there any way to know if the frame is made out of aermet just by looking at it? D


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

dzweifler said:


> Is there any way to know if the frame is made out of aermet just by looking at it? D


Yep, it's Aermet if it is cracked at the joints 

Seriously though, there is no way to discern Aermet from other steels just by sight.

cheers,

rody


----------



## ndicken (Aug 20, 2008)

So... anyone still ride a Nevil? I used to race for his team back in '95... still have the Devil jersey  I rode a custom 16" AerMet 100 Devil - it was super fast and probably the sweetest bike I ever owned. Figured at the time as a whole it was worth about four grand... All XTR, Kooka cranks and levers, Merlin Ti handlebar... custom Mavic wheels... 

Unfortunately yeah like others have posted here it cracked at the seatpost after I stopped racing a few years later. By that time Nevil was MIA.

Anyone today know if he's still around or doing anything MTB related?

Nate


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Boy I wanted a Nevil SOOOO bad back then. Something about getting a southern bike really interested me. I'd still love to get my hands on one if I could find one that is rideable. So in other words I'll never own one


----------



## ndicken (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah man... gotta love those southern bikes! I actually visited his lil trailer/shop when i was getting sized for a new frame... someone earlier mentioned the condition of his shop - yeah, pretty much accurate. however, something to note is that he did used to build his frames at UNC Asheville I believe. I don't think it was all done in his run down "barn"...

but yeah man... all those good ol framebuilders.... Rhygin, Nevil, Brew... good stuff!

anyone out there still own one???


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Not a Nevel, but I did dig up a BREW 180 Proof a year or so ago. Rody has it right now for repair work and powder. They really did build them light, but that obviously translates to not so durable.


----------



## th_boone (Nov 26, 2005)

I posted on this 3 years ago...could not get the picture to post.

I sold (practically gave) my Nevil Devil to First Flight Bicycles in Statesville, NC. Here it is, restored:

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1992_Nevil_Devil.htm

This site is the place to see old bikes. The collection is incredible.


----------



## soulcha-cha (May 27, 2008)

*El Diablo*

Glad to see that Mr. Cork still has a following. This one is still on the trails... although I only break him out on the dusty dry days. The stickers have seen better days, but despite the years, there is minimal rust and it still rides like new. If anyone has any questions, I'll be glad to answer.


----------



## klein nerd (Apr 9, 2008)

*how much of that control tech post is in the frame?*

just wondering. I thought they only made 350 mm. Nice bike.


----------



## soulcha-cha (May 27, 2008)

Great eyes and thanks dude. You are correct the seatpost is 350mm and it is inserted 3 millimeters over the maximum mark. I just threw that post, saddle and pedals on there for the pix since there was some interest in this thread again. Normally I run a 26.8 x 440mm old school Syncros Hardcore post, a Trans Alpes Flite seat and Shimano 747 pedals, but I was using them on another ride that day.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Now that is one hell of a nice bike.


----------



## soulcha-cha (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Lifecycle!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Bumping this thread up.

I have a lead on a fillet brazed Nevil. I haven't seen it yet, but a guy called me today to ask if I was interested. I sure am and can't wait to see it.

Has anyone heard of a brazed version? perhaps that will cure the broken weld issues I've been reading about in this thread.


----------



## steven_first (Jan 7, 2010)

Um I have a nevil with a bash guard and a wicked riser....will get pics if ppl can help me find out more about the bike...heard it is rare.:thumbsup:


----------



## Peacefrog34 (Sep 12, 2009)

Last I heard (and through the grapevine mind you) a guy in Chapel Hill/Carrboro, ,NC who is handy with the torch had possession of the Nevil frame jigs...


----------



## steven_first (Jan 7, 2010)

sorry it took so long to upload this:


----------



## steven_first (Jan 7, 2010)

kkst said:


> Here it is...I think its really cool.


HOlly Freaking CRap that is MY Bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously....that is MY bike!!! I got it from Kerry and that was the pic he showed me before I bought it!:thumbsup:


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a Nevil catalog floating around my shop somewhere. If i even find It I'll try to post up some scan's for y'all.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

MBA reviewed the oddlay named, URT "Cork Gun" some years back - I reckon I still have the magazine stashed in my collection somewhere.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

The builder's name is Nevil Cork. "Cork Gun" is a cool name for a URT.


----------



## Eddiecycle (Jun 25, 2009)

Guess I'll revive an old thread that I missed...

I lived up in Boone while Neville was still making frames and bought one of the last frames he made. In the local area, his frames actually had a reputation for NOT breaking (except the airmets). I personally put my Devil through a hellish 5 years of being my only bike, including one drunken, badly executed 5 ft. drop to flat that tacoed the rear wheel and bent the handlebars and front fork. Not a thing wrong with the frame. I did eventually have to repaint it, as the original paint was for ****.

As far as the ride goes, the short chainstays really shine on steep technical trails (up or down) and anytime you're trying to get the front wheel off the ground. The also make the rear end incredibly stiff, which can be good or bad depending on the situation. The BB is higher than any hardtail I know of, so hopping logs is a breeze. The cost of all this is it doesn't "carve" quite as well on smoother trails. If my back could handle a hardtail for extended periods, this would still be my only mtb frame. As it is, I still keep it for nostalgia and as a backup bike.


----------



## xjinvail (Sep 26, 2010)

I still have one! How do I post photos on this forum?


----------



## xjinvail (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## beavis0620 (Jan 4, 2012)

*nevil devil*

I have been riding a team edition nevil devil for about half my life now and have had no real problems with it other then I weigh 30 pounds more then I did when I was 16 and sometimes put a child mount on the back and dont get to rip down the trails like I want to with a toddler on back.
I have ridden that bike as hard as any given person could and intend on riding it forever. No side decals remaining they got stove-up the secound day I owned the bike, riding it sideways like a surfboard through the "extreme section" at the '96 Mt. Snow norba nationals.


----------



## Angmoloco (Jan 15, 2013)

*My Nevil*

This bike was just rebuilt after years of not being ridden. Neville made this frame for me after we harvested Christmas Trees together in Linville NC in 1995. It's a mix of old and new including some of it's original XTR parts as well as some contemporary upgrades, a little carbon thrown in there too. Of note is the disc brake mount welded on by Hinmaton Hisler of Stijl Cycles which allowed for a full conversion to disc brakes. The rear brake bosses still need to be removed.


----------



## Professo (Jun 5, 2013)

WOW! It's great to see all these Nevils still out there! Im Paul, I helped build most of those bikes with Nevil from 93' to 96'. Before I left, I traded some frame jigs and tools for an Aermet Cork Gun, which I still have! I'll post some pics. 

Answers to some of the questions I read on this thread:

Aermet was only available to the public in short supply and only several times. The govt was the main buyer, the bike industry got the left overs. Its used in F18's... I heard it was used in the tail hook! I could take a tube and put it in the vise, crank down on it till it was oval and it would snap back to the same initial round shape. That was incredible metal.

A way to tell if its an Aermet bike... we had to use the rivet water bottle inserts in the down tubes... the Aermet would crack when brazed. All the other bikes were brazed.

We made a handful of road bikes with Aermet tubes.

He closed doors a year after I left. We were promised lots of money by lots of investors and it never happened. We got tired of working hard and being poor... ya know! We worked out of an old work shed and painted in an old chicken coop through all seasons, warm and cold. It was rough but a great experience.

We had access to the machine shop at Appalachian State where I was a T.A... nice! I loved that place, Boone NC rules.

Last I heard, Nevil was making precision parts for remote control helicopters and doing well... and he went back to being a boat captain!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Professo,

Wow, welcome aboard!

Always interested in hearing more about Nevil.

Didn't know it was a two-man operation.

Do you have any pics from back in the day?

Good info on the bottle inserts..I'll check mine when I get home tonight.


Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Professo,

Hope you pop back on...would love to get some more info from you on Nevil.

Here's a few pics of mine until then:









Steve


----------



## Professo (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is my Aermet Corkgun


----------



## NDRider (Oct 13, 2013)

This thread was fun to read through. I've been riding this Aermet 100 Nevil Devil since I bought it in 1993. I've done a few XC races on it, a few team 24 hours races on it, took it with me on a cross country trip and rode everywhere from Marin Co. to Moab, and many places in between. I've been through several sets of wheels, drivetrains, etc. The frame, King HS, Syncros seatpost, and RS Judy SL (with one red DH leg) fork are all from the original build.

As you can see, it's my commuter now. I have at least 10,000 miles on it and never had a problem with the frame- aside from the lackluster paint job. Reading through these posts about the reputation to crack made me get up and closely inspect every weld just a few minutes ago. I don't see any signs of the paint cracking. I can't say I've babied this frame, and I haven't spent much time (if any) below 200 pounds since I bought it so long ago.

I've always loved the way this frame fits me. I'm have shorter than usual legs and a longer than usual torso. This frame has fit me and my riding style perfectly for 20 years. I still have (and occasionally wear) my Nevil team jersey too, although its fit has changed over the years...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah. Don't you just hate it when your favorite jersey shrinks.


----------



## Professo (Jun 5, 2013)

Im digging through some old boxes hoping to find a Nevil Decal sheet or two that I think I still have stashed away. I'll let you know what I find...
Its great to see these bikes still rolling around!


----------



## Professo (Jun 5, 2013)

Its good to see that bash guard!


----------



## Billy Cork (Dec 9, 2013)

.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Well show us some cool bikes your
Dad built for you. 


Billy Cork said:


> Neville is my dad.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Billy Cork said:


> Neville is my dad.


Awesome....any chance you could get your Dad to post on here?
Love to ask him about his bikes.

Steve


----------



## dgdnyc (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Was tinkering with my Devil today and thought this thread needed a bump.


Steve


----------

